
A new computer chip mimics the neurocircuitry of our noses to smell - panabee
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615366/ai-intel-neuromorphic-chip-mimics-brain-to-smell/
======
panabee
Paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-020-0159-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-020-0159-4)

